# Steam powered mill



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Last week I was watching the woodwrights shop on PBS and I was in awe the entire time. How cool this mill looks. I know power mills are faster and probably more efficient but this one has to be the coolestest one.

http://flash.unctv.org/woodwrightss/2900/wws_2907.html

Enjoy


----------



## Johnny Yuma (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link. That was cool!


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

That was very cool. It just goes to show, they don't make things like they used to.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

bump


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:icon_cool: I watch Roy Underhill, but have never seen this particular show...Thanks for the link ! As a 3rd generation steam fitter (in a former life before the sawmill), lover of old iron, being a sawyer and woodworker that video pretty much had it all for me. I would take a job anywhere in that place. Boiler stoker/tender, steam engineer, sawyer... I have to admit running that old Frick sawmill would be my first choice, but the fella running it seemed to be pretty good---maybe when he wants to retire ?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Cool vid indeed. I like the episode he did in the window factory. Don't know if you guys have scene that one but has a lot of cool Ole Iron in it as well.

I like Roy's style, notice he was giving his irreplaceable advice on being the perfect woodworker when they were running the board through the planer. He has a pretty good sense of humor.


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

I love the show, as a total newbie to wodworking, building R/C planes and make my own electric motors, watching the steam machine run was really cool. I was drooling and the wife didn't understand why. I could watch the video over and over... I am glad you guys can appreciate big toys.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

That is sure a cool machine! I just love the old steam powered stuff.


----------

